# Where and what type of good quality shirts for good prices?



## IzzyReal (Apr 1, 2010)

where to get cheap with good quality shirts and good pricing. screen printed, also where to get tagless blank tshirts, as for i want to put my tag on the right bottem side above the right pocket of shorts/jeans?


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

IzzyReal said:


> where to get cheap with good quality shirts and good pricing.


Cheap and quality really don't go together. It's usually one or the other. They are also very subjective... what's good for you, may not be good for someone else.

That said, do you have any ideas in mind of what you are looking for:
Heavyweight or Lightweight?
Fashion/Slim fit or Casual/Loose fit?
Soft ringspun cotton or basic cotton?

If price is a major factor, start by looking into any of the basic brands... Gildan, Hanes, Anvil, Alstyle, Fruit of the Loom. Each offer many options, with different prices and quality. I'm sure you'll find something that works for you.

If you are looking for something better, there are premium brands out there, but they will be pricier.



IzzyReal said:


> screen printed


There are many screen print shops out there. Start by looking some up in your local yellow pages.



IzzyReal said:


> also where to get tagless blank tshirts


The info on those tags are required by law, so you can't really buy tagless blanks.

If you want to relabel shirts with your own logo, there are three main options:
1. Buy tagged shirts and have the original manufacturers label removed and have yours sewn, printed or transfered in its place.
2. Buy shirts with tear away labels that can be easily removed and have yours sewn, printed or transfered in its place.
3. Buy shirts from Bare Apparel or JS Apparel which have the labels sewn into the side seam instead of the center neck. The center neck is already clear for you to have your label sewn, printed or transfered.

Any option you choose, make sure you follow the FTC's relabeling laws: Threading Your Way Through the Labeling Requirements Under the Textile and Wool Acts



IzzyReal said:


> as for i want to put my tag on the right bottem side above the right pocket of shorts/jeans?


This can be done as an extra, but you still need to have the legally required tags/info in the neck or side seam.


----------

